
Songkick integrates Twitter to go realtime and preserve your gig tweets - pg
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/09/25/songkick-integrates-twitter-to-preserve-your-gig-tweets/
======
axod
Is "go realtime!" the new "go social!"? ;)

>> "preserving the moment when everyone was tweeting enthusiastically about
the band they were watching."

Do people seriously sit there watching a band whilst tweeting about it? Man I
feel old.

Also it seems like twitter could _really_ do with some allowance for meta-info
with tweets. For example if you could send a tweet and add a meta-location
attached to that tweet. There's only so many hashtags you can fit in 140
chars... And that info would be better taken out as meta-info rather than text
in a tweet.

{tweet:"Wow he's on fire tonight!", location:"o2arena", event:"Billy Joel
concert"}

Might be worth songkick doing their own "twitter for concerts" later on where
you can just choose the concert you're at and comment on it? Seems like a good
strategy to attack twitter with a niche usage by doing it better than twitter.

Cool update though :) WD songkick :D

------
ian
If any of you guys are going to shows soon and use twitter, we'd love your
feedback.

